# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > FAQ  >  Removing Trust Cleaner and TrustIn

## NickGolovko

Trust Cleaner and TrustIn are malicious programs that should be removed due to their negative impact on the system. Here's how you do it.

Mainly the files of these applications are located in
C:\Program Files\trustin bar\
C:\Program Files\TrustIn Contextual\
C:\Program Files\Trust Cleaner\
C:\Program Files\TrustIn Popups\
These folders should be completely deleted with all the contents.

Also you delete:
C:\WINDOWS\se_spoof.dll
C:\WINDOWS\inetloader.dll
C:\WINDOWS\wschtm35.dll
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Settings\artm_new.dll

----------

